# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پردیس فارابی قم چطور دانشگاهیه؟

## mahmood2020

سلام دوستان اگه اطلاع دارید ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید

راستی کسی میدونه تویمدرک این دانشگاه چی قید میشه؟ چون اگه اشتباه نکنم دانشگاه زیرمجموعه دانشگاه تهران هست

راجع به رشته کامپیوترش هم اگه چیزی میدونید اینجا به اشتراک بذارید مرسی

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام دوستان اگه اطلاع دارید ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید
> 
> راستی کسی میدونه تویمدرک این دانشگاه چی قید میشه؟ چون اگه اشتباه نکنم دانشگاه زیرمجموعه دانشگاه تهران هست
> 
> راجع به رشته کامپیوترش هم اگه چیزی میدونید اینجا به اشتراک بذارید مرسی


من بچه قمم  :Yahoo (4):  
رفیقم کامپیوتر قم میخونه 
سوالی داری  بگو ازش بپرسم

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام دوستان اگه اطلاع دارید ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید
> 
> راستی کسی میدونه تویمدرک این دانشگاه چی قید میشه؟ چون اگه اشتباه نکنم دانشگاه زیرمجموعه دانشگاه تهران هست
> 
> راجع به رشته کامپیوترش هم اگه چیزی میدونید اینجا به اشتراک بذارید مرسی


فارابی یکی از 9 پردیس دانشگاه تهرانه و تیپ 1 محسوب میشه
در مورد رشته اش چیزی نمیدونم فقط تو مدرک تون دانشگاه تهران ذکر میشه

----------


## mahmood2020

> من بچه قمم  
> رفیقم کامپیوتر قم میخونه 
> سوالی داری  بگو ازش بپرسم


کدوم دانشگاه؟ از رشته و استاد ها راضیه؟ راجع به اپلای اطلاعات داره؟

----------


## mahmood2020

> فارابی یکی از 9 پردیس دانشگاه تهرانه و تیپ 1 محسوب میشه
> در مورد رشته اش چیزی نمیدونم فقط تو مدرک تون دانشگاه تهران ذکر میشه


اسم پردیس فارابی هم یعنی میاد تو مدرک؟

----------


## BATMAN

من شنیدم دانشگاه خوبی هست،چسبیده به د صنعتی قم،اگه خونتون نزدیکه میتونی بری پرس و جو کنی
ولی در کل برای رشته کامپیوتر زیاد مدرک به اندازه بقیه مهندسی ها مهم نیست.کامپیوتر خیلی مهارت محورتره.البته فکر کنم پردیس رو نمیزنه توی مدرک،یعنی با بچه های خود تهران مدرکت فرقی نداره

----------


## A.H.M

> اسم پردیس فارابی هم یعنی میاد تو مدرک؟


نه
مینویسن دانشگاه سراسری تهران

----------


## V_buqs

اگه هدفت فقط اپلای هست اینارو بخون: 
https://legalapply.ir/%D8%A8%D9%87%D...4%D8%A7%DB%8C/

https://nilgam.com/best-fields-of-study-canada/



منم قصد رفتن داشتم (الانم دارم  :Yahoo (4):  ) ولی خب متاسفانه رتبه کنکور 98 اونی که میخاستم نشد و نرفتم مجبورم پشت کنکور بمونم وگرنه الان جلو سفارتش بودم  :Yahoo (4):  


به اندازه تعداد آدما راه هست برای رفتن به اونور آب ( دیالوگ فیلم مارمولک  :Yahoo (4):  البته اون میگفت راه هست برای رسیدن به خدا )  تحصیلی یکی از بدترین روش هاش هست

----------


## V_buqs

> کدوم دانشگاه؟ از رشته و استاد ها راضیه؟ راجع به اپلای اطلاعات داره؟



دانشگاه قم - میگه اونی که فکر میکردم نبود همینجوری میاد چارتا چیز میگه میره - اپلای اون نه ولی سوالی بود از خودم بپرس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahmood2020

> اگه هدفت فقط اپلای هست اینارو بخون: 
> https://legalapply.ir/%d8%a8%d9%87%d...4%d8%a7%db%8c/
> 
> https://nilgam.com/best-fields-of-study-canada/
> 
> 
> 
> منم قصد رفتن داشتم (الانم دارم  ) ولی خب متاسفانه رتبه کنکور 98 اونی که میخاستم نشد و نرفتم مجبورم پشت کنکور بمونم وگرنه الان جلو سفارتش بودم  
> 
> ...



والا فعلا هدفم اپلای تحصیلی هستش تا خدا چی بخواد
مثلا به نظرت همین پردیس فارابی قم که مدرک دانشگاه تهران میده برای اپلای چطوریاس؟
به جز معدل دانشگاه و نمره تافل و gre دیگه چه چیزای مد نظرشونه؟ 
و اینکه آیا از لیسانس میشه فول فاند گرفت مستقیم برای دکترا؟
خدارو شکر زبانم خوبه و فقط مشکلم دانشگاس ، هدف گذاریمو کردم برای رتبه خوب ایشالا که قبول شم

----------


## mahmood2020

> دانشگاه قم - میگه اونی که فکر میکردم نبود همینجوری میاد چارتا چیز میگه میره - اپلای اون نه ولی سوالی بود از خودم بپرس


دانشگاه قم تفکیک جنسیتیه؟ از لحاظ امکانات و اینا چطوریاس؟

----------


## V_buqs

> والا فعلا هدفم اپلای تحصیلی هستش تا خدا چی بخواد
> مثلا به نظرت همین پردیس فارابی قم که مدرک دانشگاه تهران میده برای اپلای چطوریاس؟
> به جز معدل دانشگاه و نمره تافل و gre دیگه چه چیزای مد نظرشونه؟ 
> و اینکه آیا از لیسانس میشه فول فاند گرفت مستقیم برای دکترا؟
> خدارو شکر زبانم خوبه و فقط مشکلم دانشگاس ، هدف گذاریمو کردم برای رتبه خوب ایشالا که قبول شم


سلام مجدد 
اپلای پردیس فارابی بنظرم خیلی جالب نیست - ازت رزومه هم میخان یا یه استاد معتبر اونور تورو تایید کنه همینجوری کشکی نمیزارن بری 

من خودم برنامه نویسم باید بهترین کارامو (بهترییییین ) کارامو که حسابی دیده شده و خوب دیده شده بفرستم واسشون با بقیه مدارکم (ریز نمرات و ترجمه شده و ...) بعد اگه تایید بشه جوابشو میبرم سفارت و بقیه کارا  :Yahoo (4):  
یا یه استاد اونور باید تورو بشناسه و ضمانتت کنه

نه از لیسانس که بهش میگن بچه لر  :Yahoo (4):  ( bachelor ) باید بقیه شو بخونی به ترتیب نمیشه پرید (من اینو قبلا از یکی پرسیده بودم مشاور بود اطلاعات دقیق تو این قضیه ندارم ولی اون بهم گفت نمیشه باید همشو بخونی ) 

اصن کجا میخای بری؟ هر کشوری میخایی بری دو بخش میشه یه سری  برای اتباع خارجی که زبانش انگلیسی هست و شهریه ش گرون تر میشه یه سری دیگه شم میشه برای زبان محلی اون کشور... مثلا آلمان بخایی بری اگه تو کلاسی بری که استادش آلمانی صحبت میکنه شهریه ش میشه 1000 تومن همون کلاس و استاد انگلیسی صحبت کنه میشه 2000 تومن 

مثال زدما ولی در کل هزینه ش گرون تر در میاد


بازم میگم تحصیلی بدرد نمیخوره واسه بچه پولداراس که ماه به ماه بابا طرف حسابشو شارژ کنه هزینه هاش سنگینه (خابگاه و هزینه خورد و خوراک ماهانه و ... ) 
توی تحصیلی اجازه کار زیادی نداری (یه جا نوشته بود هفته ایی 21 ساعت فک کنم دقیق یادم نیست ) و همین که برای استخدام شدن باید حتما زبان محلی رو بلد باشی و نیمه وقت کار سخت گیر میاد 

من از یه طریق دیگه میخام برم که شرایطش بهتره  :Yahoo (1):  متاسفانه این کنکور گند زد به برنامه م  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  باید دوباره پشت کنکور بمونم

----------


## V_buqs

> دانشگاه قم تفکیک جنسیتیه؟ از لحاظ امکانات و اینا چطوریاس؟


نه تفکیک نیست (بنظرم دنبال این برنامه ها نباش خوب نیست  :Yahoo (1):  ) ---- والا امکانات منظورت چیه؟ اگه خابگاه هست که نمیدونم وضعیت خابگاهش چطوریه ولی خابگاهش تو خود دانشگاه هستش خیلی شیک و عالی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahmood2020

> سلام مجدد 
> اپلای پردیس فارابی بنظرم خیلی جالب نیست - ازت رزومه هم میخان یا یه استاد معتبر اونور تورو تایید کنه همینجوری کشکی نمیزارن بری 
> 
> من خودم برنامه نویسم باید بهترین کارامو (بهترییییین ) کارامو که حسابی دیده شده و خوب دیده شده بفرستم واسشون با بقیه مدارکم (ریز نمرات و ترجمه شده و ...) بعد اگه تایید بشه جوابشو میبرم سفارت و بقیه کارا  
> یا یه استاد اونور باید تورو بشناسه و ضمانتت کنه
> 
> نه از لیسانس که بهش میگن بچه لر  ( bachelor ) باید بقیه شو بخونی به ترتیب نمیشه پرید (من اینو قبلا از یکی پرسیده بودم مشاور بود اطلاعات دقیق تو این قضیه ندارم ولی اون بهم گفت نمیشه باید همشو بخونی ) 
> 
> اصن کجا میخای بری؟ هر کشوری میخایی بری دو بخش میشه یه سری  برای اتباع خارجی که زبانش انگلیسی هست و شهریه ش گرون تر میشه یه سری دیگه شم میشه برای زبان محلی اون کشور... مثلا آلمان بخایی بری اگه تو کلاسی بری که استادش آلمانی صحبت میکنه شهریه ش میشه 1000 تومن همون کلاس و استاد انگلیسی صحبت کنه میشه 2000 تومن 
> ...



کدوم زبانای برنامه نویسی رو کار می کنی؟ تقریبا چقدر تایم گذاشتی برای مسلط شدن ؟ توصیت چیه برای منی که تازه میخوام شروع کنم به یادگیری برنامه نویسی؟
از چه طریقی می خوای بری ؟ d:

من خودم امریکا مد نظرمه ولی شرایطشو نمی دونم
باید چکارایی کنیم که استاد اونور مارو تایید کنه ؟ اگه فول فاند بریم کمک هزینه برای خوابگاه و اینا نمیدن؟
پردیس فارابی مدرک دانشگاه تهران میخوره فکر کردم شاید مثلا از دانشگاه قم و اینا بالاتر باشه

----------


## mahmood2020

> نه تفکیک نیست (بنظرم دنبال این برنامه ها نباش خوب نیست  ) ---- والا امکانات منظورت چیه؟ اگه خابگاه هست که نمیدونم وضعیت خابگاهش چطوریه ولی خابگاهش تو خود دانشگاه هستش خیلی شیک و عالی


دنبال برنامه خاصی ک نیسم  :Yahoo (4):  فقط محض اطلاع پرسیدم چون شنیده بودم تفکیکه
به نظرت مثلا لیسانسو دانشگاه قم یا پردیس فارابی بخونیم اصلا شانس برای اپلای هست؟ یا اینکه بخونم برای ارشد یه دانشگاه تاپ تر ؟ یا اینکه همین لیسانسو بخونم برای جای تاپ ؟ ریاضیم ضعیفه ولی از اول مهر شکر خدا دارم خوب میخونم

----------


## V_buqs

> کدوم زبانای برنامه نویسی رو کار می کنی؟ تقریبا چقدر تایم گذاشتی برای مسلط شدن ؟ توصیت چیه برای منی که تازه میخوام شروع کنم به یادگیری برنامه نویسی؟
> از چه طریقی می خوای بری ؟ d:
> 
> من خودم امریکا مد نظرمه ولی شرایطشو نمی دونم
> باید چکارایی کنیم که استاد اونور مارو تایید کنه ؟ اگه فول فاند بریم کمک هزینه برای خوابگاه و اینا نمیدن؟
> پردیس فارابی مدرک دانشگاه تهران میخوره فکر کردم شاید مثلا از دانشگاه قم و اینا بالاتر باشه


من خودم اینارو بلدم کلاا
C sharp -java - asp.net- kotlin -html- B4A -Go lang - 
یه سری زبان دیگه م  آشنایی دارم باهاشون ولی خب  اینا مهم ترینشون بود 

 تقریبا 7-8 سال وقتمو گرفت البته بعضیاشو خیلی مسلط نشدم و بخاطر کنکور ول کردمشون ----
توصیه م واس تو اینه بیخیال شی اگه فقط واسه اونور رفتن میخایی یاد بگیری 

چون ماشالله اموزش اینقدر زیاد شده همه بلدن یکی دو تا برنامه بزنن در نتیجه ازت رزومه شاخ هم میخان----

طریقه شو والا نمیتونم بگم شرمنده  :Yahoo (4):  یکم خصوصی مصوصیه 

آمریکا رو بیخیال سخته و گرونه (حالا قوانین جدیدشم که جای خود داره  :Yahoo (1):  ) 

به همین کشورا اروپایی قناعت کن---- 

استاد اونور تایید کنه کشک نیست که باید در حد جهانی معروف شده باشی مثل این یارو پاول دوروف تلگرام ساخته یه چی بزنی اینجوری دیده شه  :Yahoo (4):  اونوقت با کله میتونی بری 

کلا کارایی که جامعه ش (حالا هرجایی که هست)  بدونه که رفتنت واسشون یه سودی داره ----

----------


## V_buqs

> دنبال برنامه خاصی ک نیسم  فقط محض اطلاع پرسیدم چون شنیده بودم تفکیکه
> به نظرت مثلا لیسانسو دانشگاه قم یا پردیس فارابی بخونیم اصلا شانس برای اپلای هست؟ یا اینکه بخونم برای ارشد یه دانشگاه تاپ تر ؟ یا اینکه همین لیسانسو بخونم برای جای تاپ ؟ ریاضیم ضعیفه ولی از اول مهر شکر خدا دارم خوب میخونم


والا اینو دیگه خبر ندارم ولی بنظرم کلا دور تحصیلی و  اپلای رو خط بکش نمیصرفه 

منم اولا دنبال تحصیلی رفتن بودم ولی خب دیدم بدرد نیمخوره بیخیالش شدم

----------


## amesterida

سلام به دوستان
درباره دانشگاه پردیس فارابی قم که سوال کرده بودید باید بگم که دانشگاه خیلی خوبی هستش و بهتر و کامل تر از خود دانشگاه تهران درس میدن.
محیط خیلی خوبی داره و تا اونجایی که میدونم امکانات خیلی خوبی هم در اختیار دانشجوهاش می زاره.
برای رشته کامپیوتر بگم که تمام نرم افزار ها و برنامه هایی که نیازهست رو خودشون به دانشجوها یاد میدن.
همه این حرف هایی که میزنم عین حقیقت هستش و خواهرم این هارو به من گفته.
تازه یک نکته دیگه هم که وجود داره اینکه هم دانشجوهای دانشگاه تهران و استادا میگن که پردیس فارابی قم از خود تهران بهتره.

----------

